# Complaints on cost



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Has a plumber I get so tired of people saying we are way to expensive do people stop to think what it cost to run a business in this day and time


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It's pretty rare that I hear I'm too high, but when I do I just tell them there are other plumbers and they don't have to hire me.


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

I try to tell people you get what you pay for


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i tell people this : our country is short on skilled labor. kids and kids parents dont value or see importance in the trades anymore , and persue other futures. therefor , every passing year , there is less and less plumbers, electricians, carpenters ect ect , so we have become a commodity. my prices are very competitive , and are very comparable to the other trustworthy plumbers out there , just like auto shops are priced comparable to one and the next, they all use software pricing. but with me , you know you have someone you can trust , and craftmanship. so since you dialed my number , you have me. its up to you to venture other options and take the risk to try and get equal or better results. but ill be happy to be your trusted tradesman of choice and keep our relationship if you like.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i tell people this : our country is short on skilled labor. kids and kids parents dont value or see importance in the trades anymore , and persue other futures. therefor , every passing year , there is less and less plumbers, electricians, carpenters ect ect , so we have become a commodity. my prices are very competitive , and are very comparable to the other trustworthy plumbers out there , just like auto shops are priced comparable to one and the next, they all use software pricing. but with me , you know you have someone you can trust , and craftmanship. so since you dialed my number , you have me. its up to you to venture other options and take the risk to try and get equal or better results. but ill be happy to be your trusted tradesman of choice and keep our relationship if you like.



Well said


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Raise your prices higher...

That way you don't have to see as many of them...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i tell people this : our country is short on skilled labor. kids and kids parents dont value or see importance in the trades anymore , and persue other futures. therefor , every passing year , there is less and less plumbers, electricians, carpenters ect ect , so we have become a commodity. my prices are very competitive , and are very comparable to the other trustworthy plumbers out there , just like auto shops are priced comparable to one and the next, they all use software pricing. but with me , you know you have someone you can trust , and craftmanship. so since you dialed my number , you have me. its up to you to venture other options and take the risk to try and get equal or better results. but ill be happy to be your trusted tradesman of choice and keep our relationship if you like.




I totally agree with you about being less skilled people out in the field and word of mouth and reviews will be the only way for folks to know whom to call for good work...

its gonna be fun place to live some day soon when everyone wants to
work in front of a computer and all other jobs are going to be beneath them .... getting their hands dirty will be a disgrace and they wont do it unless they are paid more and more... 

So, What do you think will happen when everyone who does all the dirty work refuses to do that work any longer??? 

The first thing that goes down is attempting to raise the min wage to 15 dollars an hour.....that is gonna work out great.....

The second thing is plumbers and others will raise their prices because no one is willing to learn the trade any longer and their will be a shortage of people willing to touch a shovel//// 



and now to top it off they want to deport all the illegal mexicans too..
and they are about the only people left willing to actually do any real work.....

gonna be interesting to watch


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I totally agree with you about being less skilled people out in the field and word of mouth and reviews will be the only way for folks to know whom to call for good work... its gonna be fun place to live some day soon when everyone wants to work in front of a computer and all other jobs are going to be beneath them .... getting their hands dirty will be a disgrace and they wont do it unless they are paid more and more... So, What do you think will happen when everyone who does all the dirty work refuses to do that work any longer??? The first thing that goes down is attempting to raise the min wage to 15 dollars an hour.....that is gonna work out great..... The second thing is plumbers and others will raise their prices because no one is willing to learn the trade any longer and their will be a shortage of people willing to touch a shovel//// and now to top it off they want to deport all the illegal mexicans too.. and they are about the only people left willing to actually do any real work..... gonna be interesting to watch


 I think that most of that is already happening.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I totally agree with you about being less skilled people out in the field and word of mouth and reviews will be the only way for folks to know whom to call for good work...
> 
> its gonna be fun place to live some day soon when everyone wants to
> work in front of a computer and all other jobs are going to be beneath them .... getting their hands dirty will be a disgrace and they wont do it unless they are paid more and more...
> ...


Apple will never have an app for what we do. iPlunger?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Most customers are happy to pay my rates. Some get mad because the price vs the 10 min the repair takes. I tell them they are many factors that determine my price. They don't think about the time to get there or get material. Some people get mad because they feel you shouldn't get paid more than them. I had a doctor why I was trying to charge his same hourly rate when I'm just a plumber. I said is my training and services any less important than yours? I didn't get that job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pacificpipes said:


> Most customers are happy to pay my rates. Some get mad because the price vs the 10 min the repair takes. I tell them they are many factors that determine my price. They don't think about the time to get there or get material. Some people get mad because they feel you shouldn't get paid more than them. I had a doctor why I was trying to charge his same hourly rate when I'm just a plumber. I said is my training and services any less important than yours? I didn't get that job.


I had a drain cleaning job for a customer who was a cardiologist, he was questioning my prices. I told him first I was going to do an angioplasty on his drain pipes to clean them out and unblock them. Then I was going to do an angiogram to take a look and ensure they were clean and there were no problems that would cause a new blockage to form. He grinned and agreed to go ahead...


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know about where you guys are but here in Delaware every town want you to get a license to work in that town on top of you state license this is more cost to a business


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Two approaches when I'm told my price is too high:

1} People have been paying my price for years, and they continue to call me and pay my price. Now if you had to guess Mrs. Jones, why would you say that they continue to call me? {Then just nod to whatever her positive response is.}

2} Compared to what Mrs. Jones? What are you comparing my price to? Compared to a cup of coffee, yes, my price is high. But compared to your BMW, then no, my price isn't that high.

A little educating mixed with charm and my collared, clean and neat appearance usually does the trick.


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

I work for a flat rate company no break down just total cost for everything that's the way I like it no haggling


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Not every client is the same, but there are some looking for the lowest cheapest and free if the can. I'm not interested on these clients at all because, us plumbers have to make a living, have family to feed and bills to pay as well and we deserve it. 

Very few home owners have an actual understanding of what it takes to be licensed, insured and in compliance with local laws, workers comp, and the IRS while trying to make a penny at the same time and be able to pay the bills. I'm not a handy man so I can't match handy man pricing. No 2 companies are the same everyone has a different price. Why we don't charge the same for the same water heater? Because your cost of doing business is not the same as mine. Maybe you just want to make more profit who cares. We all like to get pay more even the home owner at his job. This is true for anything the same car does not cost the same at every dealer why?

I know what my minimum charge is for a job and if the client doesn't want to pay or tell me this is what I want to pay. I try to educate them on why I charge what I charge and what to expect if they hire me, this does the trick in most cases. I give a discount when I can after that it is take it or leave it. 

I'm not interested in their 50% off offer of what I should make or charge they have no idea of my business. Like I'm suppose to say yes to them dictating my price and why I install a $3 dollar part for $175. Well lets just say gas, picking up the part, warranty, other cost to install the part gives me $175 I should bill. I give a lil discount when I can they don't want it I walk away. This is how I deal with it many times they will call back and some won't.

Maybe I should ask why they went with me if I was more expensive, but I don't ask I figure there must be a good reason why they didn't hire the other guy. Don't be afraid to give your price, or even to be the more expensive one. People that see the value of the extra cost will hire you knowing they get what they pay for!


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I just stare at them. 


I let them keep talking, until they either say they can't afford me, or please get the work done.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> I just stare at them. I let them keep talking, until they either say they can't afford me, or please get the work done.


 Haha. I've done that when they are annoying negotiators.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Some don't complain; they just don't use plumbers. 

A facility management company that oversees 50k buildings no longer lists plumbers. They list handymen. I asked why and they said that most of the jobs in the retail stores are relatively simple on the plumbing side and not worth the price of a plumber. A handyman can fix it for 75% less.

A savings of 75% times 50k buildings. What would you do?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Next time a HO ask that question ask them how many times when they get their groceries
they ask the checker how much that the store paid for those groceries or it they can get them for a reduced price LOL


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Next time a HO ask that question ask them how many times when they get their groceries they ask the checker how much that the store paid for those groceries or it they can get them for a reduced price LOL


 or a broken down quote with cost and profit broken out. Lol


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

To answer to OP's question - end users do not care one iota what it takes to run a business. All they care about is what is in it for them. 

The only thing worse than hearing "that's too much," is hearing "Is that all?"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> To answer to OP's question - end users do not care one iota what it takes to run a business. All they care about is what is in it for them.
> 
> The only thing worse than hearing "that's too much," is hearing "Is that all?"


LOL Yea like what did I miss...:laughing:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's when you move the decimal over.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I totally agree with you about being less skilled people out in the field and word of mouth and reviews will be the only way for folks to know whom to call for good work...
> 
> its gonna be fun place to live some day soon when everyone wants to
> work in front of a computer and all other jobs are going to be beneath them .... getting their hands dirty will be a disgrace and they wont do it unless they are paid more and more...
> ...



Very well said !!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> Apple will never have an app for what we do. iPlunger?


LMao !! Best quote ever !! Sig'd


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Pacificpipes said:


> Most customers are happy to pay my rates. Some get mad because the price vs the 10 min the repair takes. I tell them they are many factors that determine my price. They don't think about the time to get there or get material. Some people get mad because they feel you shouldn't get paid more than them. I had a doctor why I was trying to charge his same hourly rate when I'm just a plumber. I said is my training and services any less important than yours? I didn't get that job.


Ask that Doctor when was the last time he made a house call. I would hear comparisons to mechanics hourly rates. I would always say that if they wanted to drop there plumbing off to the shop for a few days we could charge them less. I really don't miss service, and I only did it for a year.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks Mr. Gargalaxy, I feel the bump was intended for me.:smile:

When customers complain when I charge my time to fill out the invoice at the end or pack up my tools I should put it in the fine print that this time is enumerated. then they sign the work order before I start. If they don't read I would then have a solid leg to stand on.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tango said:


> Thanks Mr. Gargalaxy, I feel the bump was intended for me.
> 
> When customers complain when I charge my time to fill out the invoice at the end or pack up my tools I should put it in the fine print that this time is enumerated. then they sign the work order before I start. If they don't read I would then have a solid leg to stand on.


Not intended for you, just good old threads that fits always and worth to re-read


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I usually tell them If they don't like this price they are going to hate the next one.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sometimes when they start haggling, you know the ones...

The plumbing in the rental house with 4-5 run down hobo apartments is about to collapse as years of hack work on top of hack work...I will give them a 5$ discount, (it's not even enough for a coffee and a muffin) They are perplexed, and they are not sure how to reply.

Or sometimes in extreme cases when they been disqualified in my mind I start to go up. That doesn't compute with them anymore, TILT...syntax error 404 :devil3:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Phat Cat said:


> To answer to OP's question - end users do not care one iota what it takes to run a business. All they care about is what is in it for them.


That right there. It doesn't matter if you are a plumber, a veterinarian or a candlestick maker. All professions which charge for their services have more than their share of deadbeats who try to make other people's lives as miserable as their own. For years when I worked in another profession I worried about how to address their concerns, trying many of the suggestions offered here, and more. Finally I realized that no matter what I say they don't care and don't want to hear it. Now I just start to pack up my bag and head for the door as soon as there is the slightest indication of pushback. Sometimes it works and they stop me and ask me to do the work, sometimes it doesn't. I see no different result than when I make an excruciating effort and take all kinds of time to try to justify and explain our prices. Some people actually see that as weakness and try to exploit it, while those who were just trying to bluff will cave right away. Sometimes I will tell them that I do understand, that I was not always a plumber I was a customer too, and I hate getting a big unexpected bill from the veterinarian or the auto mechanic as much as they do, but there are a lot of costs in running a business that are not obvious to them, and our prices are more than comparable to others in our area. I don't waste a lot of time going into it other than that because it usually falls on deaf ears anyway.

The kicker is that we are one of the cheapest companies around. My boss prides himself on that, but I sometimes see it as not valuing our services enough, and I often charge more than he suggests if I think it is warranted. Sometimes if they really get on my nerves I will turn the tables a little and start to show that I am insulted by giving them back a little bit of their attitude, while still staying professional. Again, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Either way I leave there with my self esteem intact by not letting them push me around. I am lucky that I have that luxury since in my area we have more work than we can handle. I'll sometimes tell them that too, that we would value and appreciate your business, but we don't need it. I'll also fight fire with fire and turn the tables on the SJW types and the COPOs, those in the Cult of the Perpetually Offended. As much as I hate that term since it is the fallback of all those who seek to pussify our society, I'll tell them that we work hard for our money and we provided excellent service for less than almost anyone else around. I'm offended that you would belittle that. Again, sometimes success, sometimes not, but always I feel better by giving them a taste of their own medicine.

I also feel that there is a huge difference between upstanding people in actual need versus professional deadbeats. The upstanding folks seldom bicker or ask for a discount, though they may hint at their tough financial situation. The professional deadbeats expect everything to be handed to them, since in many cases we're already paying for their food, healthcare and rent. IMO there is a big difference between the nice little old lady who offers me cookies, the place is neat as a pin, yet she obviously doesn't have a pot to piss in, or the nice young family just starting out. They get all kinds of concessions from me, I throw in some extras like looking at that other "while you are here" job which wasn't mentioned in the original call (and which I normally get very annoyed with). I've even been known to come back on my own time to take care of other minor issues. Those types of people I get a lot of satisfaction from helping out, and usually it is much appreciated. The single moms and welfare queens however, not so much. I feel that they are already taking a lot of my money. Why should I offer them more when they are in that situation simply by their own choice and irresponsibility?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I used to go a customer's house with my indoor shoes and tools. I'd start working and fill the invoice at the end. 

Now I go in with my indoor shoes and invoice. Fill the invoice first and have them sign.

A few times people would purposefully pretend the price was lower for example I'd tell them the hourly rate and it would take 3 hours and at the end they would say they thought they'd pay only for one hour. Or they would be insulted because the parts weren't included in the labor rate!

I also learned from this forum that on some jobs it is better to run away immediately. That's why I bring my invoice first so I can qualify the job.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> For years when I worked in another profession I worried about how to address their concerns, trying many of the suggestions offered here, and more. Finally I realized that no matter what I say they don't care and don't want to hear it. Now I just start to pack up my bag and head for the door as soon as there is the slightest indication of pushback. Sometimes it works and they stop me and ask me to do the work, sometimes it doesn't. I see no different result than when I make an excruciating effort and take all kinds of time to try to justify and explain our prices. Some people actually see that as weakness and try to exploit it, while those who were just trying to bluff will cave right away.


Excellent advice. That's what I'm going to do because in the end they don't want to pay the bill, They are furious and insult me at the same time.

I noticed too that you can try to smooth things over but the volcano is still fuming inside them. Best to leave empty handed.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

My skin gets thicker every year. I simply don’t care anymore when I hear that complaint from people. I have a family to feed. This is what is costs for me stay in business and have a profit. You don’t have to hire me. If you can’t afford it, don’t do it, etc. Their complaints typically come from a place of ignorance. They don’t know what we go through and what it takes to do it.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> Most customers are happy to pay my rates. Some get mad because the price vs the 10 min the repair takes. I tell them they are many factors that determine my price. They don't think about the time to get there or get material. Some people get mad because they feel you shouldn't get paid more than them. I had a doctor why I was trying to charge his same hourly rate when I'm just a plumber. I said is my training and services any less important than yours? I didn't get that job.


That sounds like a joke that I use on doctors and lawyers. Gods greatest gift to bull**** artist. Dentist are the worst. 

So when thay look at the bill and wholly **** that’s a lot of money. I say yah that what I used to say when I was a doctor... doctors usally laugh lawyers usally do not.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

goeswiththeflow said:


> That right there. It doesn't matter if you are a plumber, a veterinarian or a candlestick maker. All professions which charge for their services have more than their share of deadbeats who try to make other people's lives as miserable as their own. For years when I worked in another profession I worried about how to address their concerns, trying many of the suggestions offered here, and more. Finally I realized that no matter what I say they don't care and don't want to hear it. Now I just start to pack up my bag and head for the door as soon as there is the slightest indication of pushback. Sometimes it works and they stop me and ask me to do the work, sometimes it doesn't. I see no different result than when I make an excruciating effort and take all kinds of time to try to justify and explain our prices. Some people actually see that as weakness and try to exploit it, while those who were just trying to bluff will cave right away. Sometimes I will tell them that I do understand, that I was not always a plumber I was a customer too, and I hate getting a big unexpected bill from the veterinarian or the auto mechanic as much as they do, but there are a lot of costs in running a business that are not obvious to them, and our prices are more than comparable to others in our area. I don't waste a lot of time going into it other than that because it usually falls on deaf ears anyway.
> 
> The kicker is that we are one of the cheapest companies around. My boss prides himself on that, but I sometimes see it as not valuing our services enough, and I often charge more than he suggests if I think it is warranted. Sometimes if they really get on my nerves I will turn the tables a little and start to show that I am insulted by giving them back a little bit of their attitude, while still staying professional. Again, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Either way I leave there with my self esteem intact by not letting them push me around. I am lucky that I have that luxury since in my area we have more work than we can handle. I'll sometimes tell them that too, that we would value and appreciate your business, but we don't need it. I'll also fight fire with fire and turn the tables on the SJW types and the COPOs, those in the Cult of the Perpetually Offended. As much as I hate that term since it is the fallback of all those who seek to pussify our society, I'll tell them that we work hard for our money and we provided excellent service for less than almost anyone else around. I'm offended that you would belittle that. Again, sometimes success, sometimes not, but always I feel better by giving them a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> I also feel that there is a huge difference between upstanding people in actual need versus professional deadbeats. The upstanding folks seldom bicker or ask for a discount, though they may hint at their tough financial situation. The professional deadbeats expect everything to be handed to them, since in many cases we're already paying for their food, healthcare and rent. IMO there is a big difference between the nice little old lady who offers me cookies, the place is neat as a pin, yet she obviously doesn't have a pot to piss in, or the nice young family just starting out. They get all kinds of concessions from me, I throw in some extras like looking at that other "while you are here" job which wasn't mentioned in the original call (and which I normally get very annoyed with). I've even been known to come back on my own time to take care of other minor issues. Those types of people I get a lot of satisfaction from helping out, and usually it is much appreciated. The single moms and welfare queens however, not so much. I feel that they are already taking a lot of my money. Why should I offer them more when they are in that situation simply by their own choice and irresponsibility?


Go back on your own time. R u insane!!! It was your time but u gave it to them. And I do get ya. But this plumbing thing is your job. It is not a charity. I mean please I do not want to make u mad or uncomfortable. But f dat. Go to church or your local charity. For charity. This is your lively hood. All those return trips should have been money in your pocket which can then be used towards a charity u want. Now really I do get it for years I drove around trying to plumb and help at the same time. And these two principles don’t add up100% and soon enough one day I was crying dead broke. And I screamed what have I done wrong. I have done everything right I have not screwed one person over. I answered my phone I did what said was going to do. God why am I broke. It was then I realized there was 1person I was screwing over. And it was me. Non of these customers cared that I was completely distraught and ready to blow my brains out. Non of them would think about me for a good 6months until they needed to use me. So I said f dat. I am not going to be a slave to my emotions n e more. I am not going to be broke ever again. And I am going to make fuk load of money. Every single thing My company does there is a price associated with it. I am using my customers for there money and they are using me for my plumbing skills. Now why da fuk would I go back there late on and do shoit for free. Not gonna happen. Unless it is under warranty. Than no problem.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

You are right, and I agree with you, but you have to understand my situation. I am just starting out and working for a company that simply doesn't care about what they see as meaningless little details, or their reputation. They just don't get that to some customers leaving the place dirty for example is as much or even more of a concern to them than us doing the job right. Sure it's petty, but their perception is reality, and it makes the difference between getting repeat business or not. I like, want and need money as much as the next guy, and in a past life I've been considered ruthless when it comes to my insistence on getting paid for what I deserve, by saps who don't understand what makes the world go round. But there are more important things than money. I've only done it a few times, and some day I will be in a situation where I will be calling the shots so that we won't get into those situations in the first place, but for now I'm stuck with this situation, and I value my own reputation and have to live with myself. One time was a little old lady where we had to take the door off the hinges to her utility room to fit the water heater in. We got an "emergency" call as we were finishing up, and the boss said just to leave the door off and we'd get back to it later. I knew damn well from experience that we would never get back there, and I said that there really is no plumbing emergency that waiting 10 more minutes will matter all that much, but I was overruled. She was worried that her cats would get in and get behind the walls. I don't even like cats, and there was nothing that they could really get into, but it mattered to her. It wasn't much out of my way anyway, so I stopped by on my way home and put the door on. Took me 10 minutes. She never even knew my name, so it's not like I'll ever get any business or referrals out of her even if I opened my own shop tomorrow, but that isn't the point. It was the right thing to do. It felt good putting her at ease, and knowing that she wouldn't have to hire a handyman to fix something that was our fault. BTW, I never said a word, and the boss never sent us back to put the door on, or told me that he went to do it but it was done, and that was months ago.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Would yall please start putting spaces in yalls paragraphs? Makes it easier to read for everyone.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Would yall please start putting spaces in yalls paragraphs? Makes it easier to read for everyone.




:vs_peek: I agree, between 6 to 8 lines per paragraph and double space in between when the text is very long. It is much easier to read and feels less claustrophobic. Your'e 9 lines in and suddenly your lost and you have to start reading from the top again.

I feel like a nerd :glasses: but you can always use the cursor to highlight the text as you read along like a bookmark.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Sorry guys, you're right. I'm bad at that.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I posted some contracts and pics of my pricing guide. In my profile album


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice I will checking those out. The first 3 we can see, the 4 and 5 are thumbnails and too small to look at.


----------

